# Nx2000 suspension



## octave236 (Dec 4, 2002)

I think, by from what people have been saying that i want the tien basics, how hard would it be to convert to be able to use them. would it be wise.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

any suspension for the b13 chassis will work on your car.


----------



## octave236 (Dec 4, 2002)

chimmike said:


> any suspension for the b13 chassis will work on your car.


yeah i ive seen that, but i hear good stuff about the tien basics for the b14, but tien is not making the basics for b13. just the ss. at least thats what ive read. im looking for a good street set up thats safe and comfortable. theres all these sticky's about lowering springs that worry me but i havent heard anything bad about the T. basics. im not looking for somthing to harsh cause i transport my lil girl to the babysitters in my car and sometimes a nice t-top ride when its nice out. i guess any info would help


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

can't use 'em on your b13 then.


----------



## octave236 (Dec 4, 2002)

chimmike said:


> can't use 'em on your b13 then.


yep no luck finding some kind of conversion ... but i did find a tokico strut and spring set that lowers my car 1.25". It sounds like what im looking for. hopefully safe and something that looks good


----------

